# Can dogs eat sushi?



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wondering. Sushi is my favorite food, and Yoshi is always trying to get some but I won't let her have it ^_^


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I guess she can eat the rice, no problem there as it is normally just plain old boiled rice. She might be able to eat the seaweed, but I would check that up on that.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I was wondering about the vinegar in it... Is it okay to let them have that? Sushi is also my favorite food, as I'm obsessed with Japan.. heehee, and I get it a lot. I'm not going to be giving Yoshi many human foods, but that's a good question about sushi...

I would think if it had fish in it, that would be okay, and the veggies are okay, just not avocado--that's really bad. But the vinegar... hmm.

Anyone know?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My dogs hate fish  I love Sushi I eat it at least once a week


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo LOVES fish...I tend to just give him plain salmon sashimi. Not all the time either, I stay away from Tuna though. Also it's a tiny piece, I am not a big advocate on feeding human food to him but I make an exception with fish, he adores it.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Gizmo LOVES fish...I tend to just give him plain salmon sashimi. Not all the time either, I stay away from Tuna though. Also it's a tiny piece, I am not a big advocate on feeding human food to him but I make an exception with fish, he adores it.


Same with me. Guinny loves the salmon. We had sushi last week and I gave him a little piece. He went bonkers over it. I wouldn't him a whole fillet of raw fish, but a little nibble didn't seem to hurt him.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmm, that's interesting. Yeah we go for sushi all the time and I always bring Yoshi with us. I usually just give her little nibbles of rice. Maybe next time I'll let her try some ^_^


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Weird eh I was wondering the same thing.

I was affraid bambi might do an allergic reaction tough :roll:


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

*Living in Japan and I never*

thought about feeding my baby sushi. I rarely have it myself even--maybe I should pick some up tonight. Besides the vinegar, sushi does have sugar in the rice too, and I am not sure if the wasabi would be a problem either--that is if could even eat it. As human food, it's probably not that bad in moderation, I guess.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

My worry is always "hidden" stuff. You just don't always know everything that is in food you haven't prepared yourself. That would be what I would wonder...vinegar, possibly spices that aren't good for the dog...etc...

Frankly, if I'M eating it, Dolly wants it.

Just funny to me...her FAVORITE, do flips for food? Fritos! Doesn't that seem appropriate? hee hee.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

The good thing about sushi is that there's not really anything hidden in it. It's pretty much rice, vinegar and whatever you want on/in that. Of course there could be hidden things in what you order on or in it, but that's why you order things that you know about. 

Once I start Yoshi eating on a regualar schedule and feel comfortable with giving him tiny snack thru the day, I might try to give him some sushi... who knows, dogs may love it just as much as we do!! (^_^)


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I though you couln't give a dog seafood


----------

